# ending game of tug



## scott merritt (Jan 17, 2010)

What is the best way to end a game of tug with your pup? I am currently keeping training sessons very short with my pup but am unsure on the best way to end the game. Should I end it with the pup winning the prey item, or should I end it with the prey item suddenly disapering leaving the pups wanting more but wondering where the item went? After all in the wild live prey just dosen't disaper in the middle of the chase. Does it depend on the pup as an individual as to what helps premote the most drive?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

scott merritt said:


> What is the best way to end a game of tug with your pup? I am currently keeping training sessons very short with my pup but am unsure on the best way to end the game. Should I end it with the pup winning the prey item, or should I end it with the prey item suddenly disapering leaving the pups wanting more but wondering where the item went? After all in the wild live prey just dosen't disaper in the middle of the chase. Does it depend on the pup as an individual as to what helps premote the most drive?


Hey Scott 

There are pros and cons to either method. If you let the pup keep the tug you could have posessiveness problems, if you take it away too early you might get too much frustration.
I'd end the tug game by trading the tug for a treat (something decent, not regular kibble or dry treat) liver, hot dogs etc


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm no expert but I've always put it away suddenly. I don't make it disappear though. Instead I let the dog watch me put it in my training bag. If he lunges to get it I push him back but I don't correct him.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I say DONE and let the dog carry the play object back to the crate. Once in the crate, I praise him and remove the toy.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

i personally mix it up between the 2. Ill build up the pups confidence by letting him/her win alot but every couple of sessions ill throw the tug just out of his/her reach and slowly drag him/her away from it. It does build frustration in the dog but it also build drive. When the pup starts to get to old for the tug i will do some sessions with just frustration and no reward


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I say DONE and let the dog carry the play object back to the crate. Once in the crate, I praise him and remove the toy.


This is what I do. No possession issues at all. Funny when they try to jump in the crate with a sleeve....all my dogs only did that once. Now the drop it just outside and load up. I will also just end it when we are in the yard or moving onto something else too......put it in my pocket or gear bag and move on.....


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I say DONE and let the dog carry the play object back to the crate. Once in the crate, I praise him and remove the toy.


A long with this a I also say "ready" at the start. . For a couple reasons, one I'm trying to set a pattern of high energy during training that will later be carried over to the trial field. So feel if there is a clear start and finish its easier for the dog to wrap his mind around. Also it lets the beginner dog know that during the training session an correctly offered behavior will be rewarded. 

AS to the game ending I mix it up but like to leave to dog in want most of the time.
So right before ending will tease him up and then put the toy/tug with the word we're DONE.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

From what I have been taught ( Mike Ellis) the game of a tug is an interaction between me and the dog. I want him to know when we start and when we end so he learns that when we "are ready to wrk" his atttention is on me. At 7 months old I just started implementing tug play. 

When we end "All Done" the tug gets put in my back pocket and remains with me. The next time he comes out and we play tug play he learns he has to go through me to get the tug.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I say DONE and let the dog carry the play object back to the crate. Once in the crate, I praise him and remove the toy.


 Or I say, "That'll do" from my herding venues. Done is shorter...


----------

